# Drawing some bettas!



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd like to draw a few bettas for free.  I think I'll just keep 3 slots open at any one time. Just post a large, clear picture of your betta, plus their name if you want it in the picture. I can also draw two bettas together. Also, let me know if you want a signature/avatar-friendly pixel betta, or a black and white or colored sketch. :-D


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmm.. sounds interesting. Here's Indi. I'd like to see what you can do!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

If I'm allowed to choose the medium, I think I'll take colored sketch. Let me know if you need another picture.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll let you give a go at my guys. I've got three - I'll let you surprise me by picking two in one of your "two betta" pics!

I've got more pictures in my albums - but here are my boys. Callisto, Neptune, and Enceladus.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is coral


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, those are a bunch of gorgeous bettas! OK, the slots are full!  I'll post the pictures here once they're done.

*Slots:*
1. Purplejay's Indi (colored sketch)
2. Greenapp1es' two bettas
3. Ilovebettasbk11's Coral
*Slots are currently full*


----------

